# A little older... but cute



## Hatch1921 (May 30, 2011)

Another session from last year. 


The baby was a little fussy... but... not bad.  

Thanks for looking.
Hatch 






02





03






04





05


----------



## manaheim (May 30, 2011)

on #3 and #4... mom must have worked out like a madwoman to look like that so soon after birth.  Holy cow.


----------



## Hatch1921 (May 30, 2011)

manaheim said:


> on #3 and #4... mom must have worked out like a madwoman to look like that so soon after birth.  Holy cow.



She is was in great shape prior/during and well... after the pregnancy.  She models... stays fit.


----------



## Rebekah5280 (May 30, 2011)

Love #2.  This is the background effect I'm trying to acheive...


----------



## Hatch1921 (Jun 1, 2011)

Many thanks 
Hatch


----------



## ghache (Jun 1, 2011)

Really nice pictures! Mom is hot


----------



## dallasimagery (Jun 1, 2011)

I like #5 pretty good; other than that, _*very, very flat lighting, basic posing,*_ no variation and the last one looks like a snapshot and the color is off, and is slighty oof.


----------



## Hatch1921 (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you Ghache   Glad you like the shots/Mom  LOL
Hatch


----------



## Hatch1921 (Jun 1, 2011)

*This message is hidden because dallasimagery is on your ignore list.    
*


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Jun 2, 2011)

mmm mommas got some curves *smacks lips*

xD

just playing, these look fantastic


----------



## Hatch1921 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you very much Naylomo6c   Glad you like them.
Hatch


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice set Hatch. That child is eating *good*.


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Jun 2, 2011)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Nice set Hatch. That child is eating *good*.


 
:lmao:

so true.


----------



## Hatch1921 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the comments all.
Hatch


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 2, 2011)

Beautiful .... wow to look so fresh and healthy and above all happy... and have it all show through your beautiful photos.


----------



## Jens Hofby (Jun 2, 2011)

Love all the shoots, think the first one has to much light reflection on baby's eyes,
But from me :thumbup: UP.


----------



## dallasimagery (Jun 7, 2011)

I would recommend picking up "Master lighting guide for portrait photographers" - it talks about lighting ratios, techniques etc, along with picking up Master Posing guide for portrait photographers


----------



## CBURKE (Jun 7, 2011)

WOW #1 is great! Love the mom too! lol


----------



## Hatch1921 (Jun 7, 2011)

Jens Hofby said:


> Love all the shoots, think the first one has to much light reflection on baby's eyes,
> But from me :thumbup: UP.



Many thanks Jens.  I agree... the catchlights are large.. .should have adjusted for this...didn't catch it until it was too late.  Thank you for the comments. 



CBURKE said:


> WOW #1 is great! Love the mom too! lol


Thank you very much Cburke. 

Thanks again all.
Hatch


----------



## dallasimagery (Jun 7, 2011)

Here are a couple of links:

Amazon.com: Master Lighting Guide for Portrait Photographers (9781584281252): Christopher Grey: Books

You'll see in there where it talks about how to calculate lighting ratios and so forth, so that you don't come up with this kind of "shopping mall lighting" as it's called.

here's a great book on posing:

Amazon.com: Master Posing Guide for Portrait Photographers: A Complete Guide to Posing Singles, Couples and Groups (9781584280576): J. D. Wacker: Books

Good luck


----------



## fokker (Jun 8, 2011)

Damn, yeah she is cute. Baby is okay too.


----------



## Hatch1921 (Jun 8, 2011)

fokker said:


> Damn, yeah she is cute. Baby is okay too.


   Thanks for the comments. 
Hatch


----------



## dallasimagery (Jun 9, 2011)

fokker said:


> Damn, yeah she is cute. Baby is okay too.


 
Agreed, the subject of the photo is attractive.


----------



## JBArts (Jun 14, 2011)

Great, sweet and innocent shots! Very cute! Shows the intimate bond of a daughter and a mother. thanks for sharing! =)


----------



## Hatch1921 (Jun 14, 2011)

JBArts said:


> Great, sweet and innocent shots! Very cute! Shows the intimate bond of a daughter and a mother. thanks for sharing! =)



Thank you very much John.  We had a fun session... the baby wasn't a nightmare and mom enjoyed the shoot. 

Thanks again,
Hatch


----------

